# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Ahmedinejad derdini Türkçe anlattı

## bozok

*Ahmedinejad derdini Türkçe anlattı*



*İran Cumhurbaşkanı Mahmud Ahmedinejad, zorbalık, tehdit ve savaşın hiç kimseye yarar getirmediğini söyledi.*

Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmedinejad, yurt içi gezisi kapsamında bugün gittiği Doğu Azerbaycan eyaletinin Tebriz kentinde halka hitaben yaptığı konuşmada, *``işgallere, çatışmalara ve savaşlara``* değindi.

*``Güç dilini kullanma, kabadayılık ve zorbalık anlayışı, yolun sonuna gelmiştir``* diyen Ahmedinejad, büyük güçlere hitaben, *``Halkların yanında yer alın, adalet ve dostluk yolunda hareket edin. Bu sizlerin de yararınadır`*` dedi.


İran halkının tüm gücüyle hak ve hukukunu savunacağını kaydeden Ahmedinejad, *``Halkımız, hakkını gasba yeltenecek her eli kıracak`*` diye konuştu.


*``İşgalci ve savaşçı ülkelere``* seslendiğini belirten Mahmud Ahmedinejad, *``İran halkı, sizleri adalete, kardeşliğe, insanlığa hizmete davet ediyor. Sizlere nasihat ediyorum, Filistin, Irak ve Afganistan`dan çıkın``* ifadesini kullandı.




*İRAN CUMHURBAşKANI TüRKüE KONUşTU*


İran Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmedinejad, Tebriz stadyumunu dolduran on binlerce kişiye zaman zaman *Türkçe* seslendi.


Bölgede yaşayanların, her alanda yetiştirdiği büyük insanlarla ülkeye eşsiz hizmetlerde bulunduğunu anlatan Ahmedinejad, Irak Baas rejimi eliyle açılan savaşta bölge halkının gösterdiği kahramanlıkları övdü.


Ahmedinejad, ülkeler ve halklar arasında fitne çıkarmak ve ayrılık tohumu ekmek isteyen düşmanların, sevgi ve kardeşlik duygularıyla kenetlenen halk karşısında çaresiz kaldığını sözlerine ekledi.





04.12.2008
(tumgazeteler.com)

----------

